# Choke tubes



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I am looking to buy an after market choke for my remington 870 express magnum to shoot 3.5 00 buckshot through and get a tight pattern down range. I have looked at Kicks, Patternmaster, and Rhino and am still undecided. I was wondering if any of you guys had experience with these or other chokes


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a Rhino in my mossberg 935. I wouldnt own own another Turkey choke but just my opinion. Not sure on buckshot.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't shoot buck shot through a turkey choke. A standard modified or full choke is all you need. Also no need to spend the big bucks on a after market tube. The results won't be worth the additional money.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

kaferhaus said:


> I wouldn't shoot buck shot through a turkey choke. A standard modified or full choke is all you need. Also no need to spend the big bucks on a after market tube. The results won't be worth the additional money.


This is 100% correct. The only reason to pay for aftermarket choke tubes is the ease of screwing them in and out if you shoot sporting clays.

Here's some advice I can offer you. First throw away the 3.5 inch buckshot. You don't need anything more than 3 inch. 3.5 does not have the knockdown power the smaller shells do. More lead being shot with the same amount of powder = less velocity. I have witnessed a fella shoot a whitetail at 15 steps with 3.5 00buck and put the whole load into the front shoulder and do nothing but break it. None made it through into the vitals and we killed the deer 20 or 30 minutes later running on 3 legs just fine. Second, shoot every brand and every size with every choke. They all shoot different. The 3 inch also shoot different from the 2 3/4 ect. Every gun likes something different. My gun patterns buckshot tighter with a more open choke. Don't rule the more open choke out on tighter patterns. Sometimes the tighter choke constrict the shot and cause more spring out of the barrel causing more open patterns. Its all a trial and error game, but like what was stated, those high dollar chokes aren't worth it.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

BTW ever considered using slugs? Maximum effective range of buck shot is 40-50yds and even then no matter what choke you use the pattern is going to be over 3ft in diameter with plenty of huge holes in it. Common sense maximum range is really about 25yds.

A slug will give you 75yds very easy and with a good slug barrel and good ammo testing likely get you out to 100 or a bit more. The only way I'd use buck shot is if it was all I had and I needed to eat.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

you are not suppose to shoot buckshot through anything tighter than a modified. in saying this, i shoot the regular remington turkey choke.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Travis12Allen said:


> This is 100% correct. The only reason to pay for aftermarket choke tubes is the ease of screwing them in and out if you shoot sporting clays.
> 
> Here's some advice I can offer you. First throw away the 3.5 inch buckshot. You don't need anything more than 3 inch. 3.5 does not have the knockdown power the smaller shells do. More lead being shot with the same amount of powder = less velocity. I have witnessed a fella shoot a whitetail at 15 steps with 3.5 00buck and put the whole load into the front shoulder and do nothing but break it. None made it through into the vitals and we killed the deer 20 or 30 minutes later running on 3 legs just fine. Second, shoot every brand and every size with every choke. They all shoot different. The 3 inch also shoot different from the 2 3/4 ect. Every gun likes something different. My gun patterns buckshot tighter with a more open choke. Don't rule the more open choke out on tighter patterns. Sometimes the tighter choke constrict the shot and cause more spring out of the barrel causing more open patterns. Its all a trial and error game, but like what was stated, those high dollar chokes aren't worth it.


 That's some good advice. I'll add a little more to it. Take the weapon out and pattern it on paper with the different chokes. Every shotgun shoots a little different. Also don't get real hung up on shell length. A 1 3/8 shot bucket has the same amount of shot, be it shot out of a three inch 12 ga/three and a half 12 ga or a 10 ga. As stated above, the difference will be in velocities. I cut a 12 and a 10 ga shell with the same shot buckets and counted the pellets to just to find out that a ton of feathers weighs just the same amount as a ton of bricks. Get out and shoot some. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

We may also take it alittle further for first timers shooting they're shotgun. When I'm paying a lot of money for a shotgun, I'm only considering the ones that may be shimmed. A shotgun is pointless if it doesn't fit and won't shoot where you are looking. Yes, you can force it up on your shoulder and tilt and and cock your head crazy ways so you see down the rib and bead properly, but when your out in the feild, unless your sitting in your stand with a slug, those shots don't come where you have time for that. You have to be able to throw the gun up(or shoulder) consistantly everytime, and know you are shooting where you are "looking", since you shouldn't be aiming.

Best way to figure out what you and your gun are doing is to setup a large piece of paper with a dot reference and step off 16-17 steps. Load 3 shots of your favorite bird load with a full choke screwed in. Now, as fast as you can, shoulder shoot, shoulder shoot, shoulder shoot. Do not hesistate to aim. Trust its shooting where your looking when you shoulder it consistantly. You might be surprised with the hole is on the paper. Most guns I've helped fit people initially shot really high and most to the left. So you take that high left pattern at 16 steps, and think about what your doing at a left to right flying dove around 35 steps.... it would be amazing how far out in front you would need to be to even touch it. I've seen people get so frustrated coming back to the truck out on a dove shoot and asking to go shoot with my gun because theirs just won't shoot, and I just have to tell them that they probably won't do anything with mine either cause it just doesn't fit them. Some simple tuning will do wonders for your shooting. Same applys to running deer with buckshot. If that pattern is high left and your shooting 50 yards at a deer skintback running left to right, and your leading him below is nose, you will never touch him!

For the guns that cannot be shimmed, they make a Greico system that fits onto your stock for adjustments. I'm sure there are some others out there aswell.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I believe freespool will be hunting mostly from a stand or possibly on the ground stalking hogs/deer. I was in the same dilemma, looking for a tight pattern for up to 50 yards for shooting in a thick and nasty environment. I found a Kicks ported tube to shoot very well with 3.5" 00B, but was wondering if others had experience with other brands such as patternmaster and rhino with models utilizing constriction or studs.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I've had plenty of after market choke tubes. They have never gave me a reason for spending 70 to 120 dollars to shoot buckshot with them. Factory chokes have all shot just as well. I believe it has more to do with your gun,load, and size of the choke. Less to do with the construction of it. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes indeed. The patterning board tells no lies.... those spendy aftermarket chokes only improve one thing. The bottom line of the companies who make and market them.

Also, very few shotguns shoot buckshot best with tight chokes. Unlike other shells, many buckshot loads are loaded over a "shot card", not in a full wad like bird shot. This allows the balls to "rattle" down the barrel on their way out and hitting a constricted tube makes them ricochet off of each other as they come out. That of course makes the pattern worse instead of better.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

kaferhaus said:


> Yes indeed. The patterning board tells no lies.... those spendy aftermarket chokes only improve one thing. The bottom line of the companies who make and market them.
> 
> Also, very few shotguns shoot buckshot best with tight chokes. Unlike other shells, many buckshot loads are loaded over a "shot card", not in a full wad like bird shot. This allows the balls to "rattle" down the barrel on their way out and hitting a constricted tube makes them ricochet off of each other as they come out. That of course makes the pattern worse instead of better.


Ditto to this! You can spend all the money on chokes you want, but you just look like an ass when the next guy shoots his factory chokes with a better pattern cause he took the time to put it on the board and put different size shot with different size chokes through the gun to find out what it shoots best! Save yourself the money and put it to better use buying the shells your gun shoots well!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Bowfisher has an after market choke and it patterns considerably better than with the factory chokes. I am not interested in shooting slugs like one person mentioned, If I want the range Ill bring my rifle.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I've never seen one get better due to the name on the side of the choke. I've seen them get better by finding the right size choke and shot combination for a certain gun. Unless your putting 8+ out of 15 00B (in a 3inch) pellets in a pie plate past fifty yards, it will never justify another 70-120 dollars. I can find a factory choke and shot combination that will shoot just as good! You just have to play with it!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

*on topic please...*



Travis12Allen said:


> I've never seen one get better due to the name on the side of the choke. I've seen them get better by finding the right size choke and shot combination for a certain gun. Unless your putting 8+ out of 15 00B (in a 3inch) pellets in a pie plate past fifty yards, it will never justify another 70-120 dollars. I can find a factory choke and shot combination that will shoot just as good! You just have to play with it!


I did the research for my choke found a shell many people were using along with the choke I purchased and the gun I own. He is simply trying to get other peoples combinations with different chokes, guns, shell, etc... You can bombard us with facts that I can google such as "how a shotgun works" or we can share some different shell and choke combinations that have produced great patterns. I can put all 18 in baking sheet at 40 yards with an 870 using 3.5" 00B and a .695 buck kicker ported tube. I have also used a factory modified choke in a Winchester that patterned very well with federal premium 3" 00B with Flight Control Wad technology.

I tried to get info on other good choke/shell combos for the 870 but many were reduced recoil/self defense rounds that I am not interested in. 

Any input on your favorite choke for buckshot would be appreciated. Sorry if I kind of took over, but I'm pretty interested in the thread also.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

try some 000buck. it tends to shoot the tightest patterns in most shotguns ive ever owned.and it will put some big holes in them.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

There are no true " facts " to this topic. Its all according to the gun. I'm trying to save someone money on high dollar choke tubes by getting the same performance with a factory or cheaper choke! Sorry for " bombarding " with facts that a lot of other people may have not knew. As far as I know I never quoted you or directly spoke to you. Just put information on the thread.

With this being said, I have a Beretta Urika with a 32 inch angle ported barrel and Briley custom Improved Modified Choke that will throw 3 inch 000 B like no tomorrow. It will keep all 10 in a 3ftx3ft peice of paper at 100 yards. Gets tighter the farther you go in.

I have a Winchester Sx3 that shoots 3 inch 1B with a Improved Cylinder very well. Not as good as the Beretta, but VERY good.

Most guns I have shot with and tuned for people seemed to REALLY shoot buckshot the best out of an Improved Modified choke. My Winchester may do it aswell, but I don't have one yet!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

For anyone that hasn't seen the Dixie Tri Ball buckshot. You should check it out! Looks very deadly!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Bowfisher, where did you find the Federal Flight Control buckshot? I'm yet to see any in stores.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Travis12Allen said:


> Bowfisher, where did you find the Federal Flight Control buckshot? I'm yet to see any in stores.


I bought mine at Kevin's in Tallahassee. That's the only place I've seen it, and it was not a safe bet that they had it. Works well though, I would often find the shotcup next to the hogs we shot. I've read reviews that a larger diameter choke worked best and to avoid ported chokes. We used regular factory MOD.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Blackcloud with the Flight Control does a number on ducks.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I would love to try the flight control, but I can't ever find them.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I shot my last 2 flight control in December. I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> BTW ever considered using slugs? Maximum effective range of buck shot is 40-50yds and even then no matter what choke you use the pattern is going to be over 3ft in diameter with plenty of huge holes in it. Common sense maximum range is really about 25yds.
> 
> A slug will give you 75yds very easy and with a good slug barrel and good ammo testing likely get you out to 100 or a bit more. The only way I'd use buck shot is if it was all I had and I needed to eat.


please recant , you're killing me .


----------

